# new world record?



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw pictures on a co-workers phone today of a very large typical WT buck. Shot near Wilke, SK. and rumored to green score over 230.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lets see a pic!!!!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been all over SK in the last week, the whole trip dealing with Whitetails, never heard a whisper of the deer. Not saying it isnt out there, just odd that for all the people I spoke with, and knowing who they were, nobody mentioned it.


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

dc240nt said:


> I've been all over SK in the last week, the whole trip dealing with Whitetails, never heard a whisper of the deer. Not saying it isnt out there, just odd that for all the people I spoke with, and knowing who they were, nobody mentioned it.


Here ya go.....it's causing quite a bit of discussion in Canada... This information came from a Canadian Deer Hunting website....the numbers are not mine.









left side: Main beam = 30 6/8, Circumferance = 26 3/8, (G-1 5 1/8, G-2 8 2/8, G-3 11 5/8, G-4 7 7/8, G-5 9 2/8) Tine lenght = 42 1/8"

Left side total = 99 2/8" + 1 1/8 Abnormal point = 100 3/8"

Right side: Main beam = 30 1/8, Circ = 24 2/8, (G-1 6, G-2 8 1/8, G-3 11 1/8, G-4 8 2/8, G-5 8 1/8, G-6 2 1/8) Tine lenght = 43 6/8

Right side total = 98 1/8"

Left + Right = 198 4/8"

Inside spread credit = 29 2/8"

left side + Right side + IS credit = 227 6/8 Gross Typical score
total deductions = 9"
Net typical score = 218 6/8"

These #'s are all hear say only; I have not spoke to the owner of this trophy & do not mean in any way to miss lead anyone person or group of this WT deers Official B & C Score.

You be the judge


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a hard time believing the 29 inside spread. I have also heard through the rumor mill that the 2 end tines were being considered as a split tine and therefore the rack will be scored as non-typical. I never added the differences up, but I think 12 inches of difference makes it non-typ also.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

simme said:


> I have a hard time believing the 29 inside spread. I have also heard through the rumor mill that the 2 end tines were being considered as a split tine and therefore the rack will be scored as non-typical. I never added the differences up, but I think 12 inches of difference makes it non-typ also.


Can't believe it's 29" wide? Take a look at this photo of him..


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i can't see that deer even coming close to 200 :eyeroll:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bearhunter said:


> i can't see that deer even coming close to 200 :eyeroll:


Haha, that makes 2 of us!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That front view is decieving holy crap. Tines look dinky in it, but than you go up and look at the side view and they look a little better.

Same with the mass....Must be the 30" beams and 29" spread.

I might have to retract my previous statement.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

tatonka said:


> This information came from a Canadian Deer Hunting website


Please provide a link to this website.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Deer, but WR?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> tatonka said:
> 
> 
> > This information came from a Canadian Deer Hunting website
> ...


Here you go...
http://www.menoutdoors.com/forums/showt ... hp?t=15827


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

OK heres the update........ Deer was killed by an Indian on private land without permission. He used a 22-250 which is highly illegal. Sorry for getting everyone worked up but this deer was basically poached. No matter what he scores it is worthless if you have to use un-ethical means to take him.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

headshot said:


> OK heres the update........ Deer was killed by an Indian on private land without permission. He used a 22-250 which is highly illegal. Sorry for getting everyone worked up but this deer was basically poached. No matter what he scores it is worthless if you have to use un-ethical means to take him.


What is the source of your information? Are you positive it is correct?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Local trout cop said he was investigated after bragging about this deer.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

headshot said:


> Local trout cop said he was investigated after bragging about this deer.


That may or may not be true... Hearsay ain't allowed in court. Seems like whenever anyone kills a whopper buck there's an army of jealous people ready to pick the story apart, drag them through the mud, etc. If you don't have the real facts, don't post what someone told someone who told someone else. Show the court report, newspaper report on the conviction, etc. Otherwise what you are passing on is nothing more than rumor and gossip.


----------

